# Circle vs Offset Circle



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

A coworker recommends using an offset circle vs circle hook. Any thoughts? I have not tried an offset circle before. I was eyeballing some Gamakatsu hooks. I fish for reds, blacks, sheeps, pompano, bluefish, etc.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You will get mixed opinions on this. I for one if using a circle hook have had better luck with a true circle over the offset. I'm no expert but the instance of an offset kinda defeats the intention of the hook pulling straight into the corner of the jaw when a fish hits and begins to swim away. Swimming in the opposite direction is the inner workings of a true circle. This is why a hook set is not required. Fish hits just reel the line up tight and and the hook will find the corner of the jaw and bury via the 90degree point bend. I could be all wrong but that's the way I see it...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

If your purpose in using a circle hook is to reduce the likelihood of gut hooking then do not use an offset circle.


----------



## Pferox (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had more deep hooked fish with an offset circle than a regular circle. Its to the point that if I run across one in my tackle box (sometimes you can only find offset hooks), I bent the point to be in line with the shank. 

Some people who feel fish and softly set the hook have better hook ups with the offset hook, I think that is because they aren't allowing the fish to eat the bait and let the hook work as it was designed to.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pferox said:


> I've had more deep hooked fish with an offset circle than a regular circle. Its to the point that if I run across one in my tackle box (sometimes you can only find offset hooks), I bent the point to be in line with the shank.
> 
> Some people who feel fish and softly set the hook have better hook ups with the offset hook, I think that is because they aren't allowing the fish to eat the bait and let the hook work as it was designed to.


 +1 I stick with non-offset or bend offsets inline. did start to mess around with the owner ssw's which has ever so slight off an offset which doesn't seem to hurt


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Using offset circle hooks will result in more superficial skin hooks which, of course, come unglued during the abbreviated fight. Use the inline hooks for better hookups.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advice. I will stick with my Mustad inline circle hooks. They seem to work very well.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I use offset Gamakatsu circles without any problems gut hooking smaller fish like spot, croaker and puppy drum. Recently I've tried the Owner mutu light circle hook...they are sharp but the shape is like a Kahle hook and slightly more difficult to remove in my opinion.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Gamakatsu also makes an inline circle (octopus) hook, but you don't see them in as many shops as the ones with offset. If I remember correctly, they are not available in the value pack. For those two reasons I buy the value pack of offset hooks and bend them inline when snelling.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

+2 NO offset


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have more hookups with the offset and have never had a single gut-hook from hundreds of catches, but the point above about superficial hooking is true. Sometimes the fish come unbuttoned because the offsets occasionally grab skin instead of getting into the corner of the jaw.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I have more hookups with the offset and have never had a single gut-hook from hundreds of catches, but the point above about superficial hooking is true. Sometimes the fish come unbuttoned because the offsets occasionally grab skin instead of getting into the corner of the jaw.


 Have told this many times and will tell again.. Gave gami offset a full year trial period on big drum.. Had two guthooked fish and more lost in midfight than any hook EVER...

Non offset is the way to go.. jmho from what I've experienced with the two different shaped circles (offset inline)...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bocefus said:


> +2 NO offset


Yup


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Use offset gami's exclusively for pomps/whiting (size 4 to 1), never had a problem with gut hooking, all fish hooked in corner of mouth. I do tend to use short leaders/drops though earl-brinn style so that may have something to do with it. Have had great luck with them in that setting.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Kenny do fish C on the beach or J. I know you use j on the planks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> Kenny do fish C on the beach or J. I know you use j on the planks.


 Back when stripers were on beach fished circle vmc,still fish j for big drum,beach and planks.. Also circle for pups,4/0 eagleclaw..


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

A hook study by the SCDNR
http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/mrri/insh_fish/reddrum/hooks.html

I personally use inline circle for drum and khale for flounder, pomps and mullet


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

greg12345 said:


> Use offset gami's exclusively for pomps/whiting (size 4 to 1), never had a problem with gut hooking, all fish hooked in corner of mouth. I do tend to use short leaders/drops though earl-brinn style so that may have something to do with it. Have had great luck with them in that setting.


We use Mutu Light and Gamakatsu Octopus hooks with an offset for pomps and mullets and, like you, have good results. I suspect the difference is that the smaller fish hit a bait more aggressively and hook themselves before they get the bait swallowed deeply.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Interesting info Kraus - got a feelin Marine Fisheries will be out to ban the use of "J" hooks in the future, they already have a decal out promoting the use of Circle hooks. I use offset Circles and I can't remember ever gut hooking a Sea Mullet, Pompano, Puppy Drum or Black Drum but on occasion a Flounder will hit Sand Fleas and I do gut hook most of those - when I target Flounder, I use "K" hooks --- River


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Back when stripers were on beach fished circle vmc,still fish j for big drum,beach and planks.. Also circle for pups,4/0 eagleclaw..


Kenny, I normally fish circles and am looking for a J to try. What J are you using?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jmadre said:


> Kenny, I normally fish circles and am looking for a J to try. What J are you using?


 Fishing for big drum I use a gami 10/0j.. Used to use a mustad,but the tips would rust and break off pretty quick.. As far as guthooking,have guthooked 1 ONE big drum in over 35yrs and my share of numbers.. Now,all total I have guthooked 3 THREE,but TWO of those were gami offset circles (IN ONE SEASON!)... That may tell you why I do not like offsets,as well as loosing WAY more than normal in mid fight...

River,IF they do indeed make circles mandatory for drum,I'll use them,but it will be an inline for sure,probably vmc... 

Far as guthooking flounder,have my own opinion on that.. Feel that if they were to lower the limit to 13 (which is a MALE FISH AND NOT A FEMALE) then folks would catch the creel limit and leave it at that,without catching so many females,and the population would increase.. Just a theory,although believe it would work for sound fishing here in NC.. Guthooking would not be so bad then,because you could then keep that 13" that was guthooked instead of tossing a dying fish overboard.. jmho...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

This issue of offset vs non-offset has been discussed here many times. I am just going to say that I use non-off set circle hooks.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Drumdum, I don't think you'll see "J" hooks banned anytime soon but like a lot of things - they are having thoughts about it are they wouldn't have made and distributed those decals to Tackle Shops. I have used all different types of in line and offset circles and really had good success with all of em including the VMC but I always end up back with the Owner offset Circles, they just work well for me - it's very rare for one to come unhooked in the suds. I think "J" hooks are fine for people that hold their rods are stay close by ---- but people (like me) who are easily distracted or can be off down the beach somewhere running our mouths - are better off and stand less chance of gut hooking fish using circles (inline or offset) --- IMO, River


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I also think it matters what you are fishing for. Two pound fish...use any hook ya want. Fifty pound fish...ya better have a large, good quality, inline circle. My .02...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One other thing--my experience is largely with Owner hooks. Stopped using Gamakatsus years ago--too many lost fish.


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

im on the side of the offset is more likely to gut hook


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think when it comes to the circle hook in general (inline or offset) a reel in total loose freespool is a bad thing and will give a bigger fish more of chance to swallow the bait. A reel with a bit of drag will certainly make a circle hook of any kind work better i think. Remember a circle hook of any kind requires a steady tension to set right.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Totally agree AbuMike and when a fish bites and runs straight in like Sea Mullet and Pomps sometimes do - the weight of the sinker draggin must set the hook --- River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

River said:


> Totally agree AbuMike and when a fish bites and runs straight in like Sea Mullet and Pomps sometimes do - the weight of the sinker draggin must set the hook --- River


Another very good point. Just because 1-2oz will hold don't always make it the best choice...Weight creates drag in turn makes for a good hookset with a circle...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> I think when it comes to the circle hook in general (inline or offset) a reel in total loose freespool is a bad thing and will give a bigger fish more of chance to swallow the bait. A reel with a bit of drag will certainly make a circle hook of any kind work better i think. Remember a circle hook of any kind requires a steady tension to set right.


 Mike if I'm fishing beach or boat,with circle or j,I always have the drag on the reel set at close to fighting pressure with a damn good sandspike...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Mike if I'm fishing beach or boat,with circle or j,I always have the drag on the reel set at close to fighting pressure with a damn good sandspike...


Exactly. Love it when it goes down hard and ya can't hardly get it outta the spike!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Khale Hooks for fish with thin lips, Circle Hooks for fish with thick lips.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im gonna try some of the LPs for sharkin sometime, they are offset long line circles. Most longliners use offset circles, im not in the drum reigion but im hoping to pick up some early ones of the august run we get in SENC these next two weeks, gonna use offset, inline, and j hooks, just what i have. The guy that taught me alot about ssharkin circles uses alot of offsets for smaller sharks. Yall might wanna check out the maruto 16/0 circle for big drum. Its the size of a regular 14/0 with a bigger gap and a long sharp point, hooked up good for me last trip


----------

